# What to treat a jig with for easy sliding?



## Kryten602 (23 Aug 2017)

Sorry if this has come up before, what is the best treatment for the underside of jigs for a smooth sliding action please? Varnish or wax? Preferably something available at Screwfix or Toolstation? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Mike Jordan (23 Aug 2017)

A wax candle used sparingly. On machine beds wax furniture polish is my choice, the silicone sprays don't seem to be of much use long term.


----------



## Kryten602 (23 Aug 2017)

Thanks Mike. very helpful.


----------



## jnw010 (24 Aug 2017)

Briwax seems to work.


----------



## Beau (24 Aug 2017)

If it's a regularly used jig this might be worth incorporating in it's base http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-sl ... 6mm-340219


----------



## thick_mike (24 Aug 2017)

Be careful of silicone based polishes around any wood that will be surface finished. Minute contamination of the surface will cause pinholes and craters in your finish. I used to work in automotive paint production and the workers were given a list of banned cosmetics and deodorants to prevent this issue.

In my experience a (very little) candle wax works fine.


----------



## transatlantic (24 Aug 2017)

This works for me http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ma ... x-ax957553


----------



## givusaclue (24 Aug 2017)

H
i use liberon lubricating wax & as others have said, definitely nothing with silicone in it as it'll cause problems with other finishes.
can't post a link as i'm not allowed

Steve


----------



## Seiken (24 Aug 2017)

+10 for Axminster machine wax


----------



## Seiken (24 Aug 2017)

correction +1 (its not miraculous)


----------



## Kryten602 (20 Sep 2017)

Thanks to all for their helpful advice. I must say I tried the lightly applied candle wax and that seemed to work well. Sorry for late reply but I'm still trying to work out how to get Notifications when I get a response.


----------



## transatlantic (20 Sep 2017)

Kryten602":lrvb6dxk said:


> Thanks to all for their helpful advice. I must say I tried the lightly applied candle wax and that seemed to work well. Sorry for late reply but I'm still trying to work out how to get Notifications when I get a response.



I find it easier to just daily check the "View your posts" link in the top right.


----------



## MusicMan (20 Sep 2017)

I tend to use Renaissance wax for everything like this. I'm sure the other solutions work fine, too.


----------



## AndyT (21 Sep 2017)

Re notifications - when you make a post, there are checkboxes at the bottom of the editor screen. One is "Notify me when a reply is posted".

The normal default setting is ON. You can change this setting per-message, or to change your own default, go into the User Control Panel (via the link in the blue stripe on the right) then choose Board Preferences then Edit Posting Defaults.

If the checkbox is already selected, make sure your email programme is not treating notifications as spam.


----------



## LancsRick (21 Sep 2017)

If its something where you can secure the ends of a piece of tape, I like the Teflon tape you can buy from many sources.


----------

